# Si me hubieran dicho



## AltimusOn

Hi, i would like to know how to say this:

Si me hubieran dicho antes, no lo hubiera hecho

i know i have to show you if i already tried to translate it myself, but i have no idea, so i really apreciate your help.

This is my try so far:

If they would have tell me before, i wouldnt do it.

*Im pretty sure it's wrong*


----------



## sound shift

"If they had told me beforehand/earlier, I wouldn't have done it."


----------



## AltimusOn

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## princecita

Sorry but that sentence is not correct.
Si me hubieran/hubiesen dicho antes, no lo HABRÍA hecho

In this type of conditional you have to use "condicional perfecto"
I'm a Spanish native speaker but I think that it is the same tense in english, isn't it?

Hughs from Spain


----------



## Wandering JJ

Interesting comment from Princecita. I was taught that it is grammatically correct to use a second hubiera/hubiese: Si me hubieran dicho antes, no lo hubiese hecho as well as 'habría' in the second part. Also, for euphony, if you use hubiera in the 1st part (si clause) then you should use hubiese in the second, and vice versa. Perhaps usage is changing?


----------



## blasita

> Interesting comment from Princecita. I was taught that it is grammatically correct to use a second hubiera/hubiese: Si me hubieran dicho antes, no lo hubiese hecho as well as 'habría' in the second part. Also, for euphony, if you use hubiera in the 1st part (si clause) then you should use hubiese in the second, and vice versa. Perhaps usage is changing?



Agree with Princecita: _Si me lo hubieran/hubiesen dicho antes, no lo habría hecho._ This is the correct form, at least in Spain. I wouldn´t use ´hubiera/hubiese´ in both clauses.  I know that in many other places they do, though.  There are quite a few threads on this, if you want to have look.

Saludos.


----------



## murciana

princecita said:


> Sorry but that sentence is not correct.
> Si me hubieran/hubiesen dicho antes, no lo HABRÍA hecho


 


blasita said:


> Agree with Princecita: _Si me lo hubieran/hubiesen dicho antes, no lo habría hecho._ This is the correct form, at least in Spain


I agree with princecita and blasita 
(should I call myself murcian*ita*? )


----------



## blasita

> I agree with princecita and blasita
> (should I call myself murcianita?



Gracias por tu confirmación, murciana. No, déjalo, que bastantes -itas, hay ya .

Un saludo.


----------



## capitas

murciana said:


> I agree with princecita and blasita
> (should I call myself murcian*ita*? )


Sorry to disagree ( and I indeed am Cap- ita-s)
I am as Spanish as you both, ita and without-ita, and I like in the second part of the conditional hubiera/hubiese/habría:
Si lo hubiera/hubiese sabido, no habría/hubiera/hubiese ido.
As for RAE is conecerned, I think I'n not mistaken if I say that they say that HABRÍA/HUBIERA is fine/right, for they sound similar, and HUBIESE is wrong.
I AM MUCH MORE UNIVERSAL: HUBIERA/HUBIESE/HABRIA.
No hubiese escrito esto si hubiera sabido que me ibais a pegar.
By the way, Is it sunny over there today, Murciana-ita, or shall we change definitely the name?


----------



## blasita

> Sorry to disagree ( and I indeed am Cap- ita-s)
> I am as Spanish as you both, ita and without-ita, and I like in the second part of the conditional hubiera/hubiese/habría:
> Si lo hubiera/hubiese sabido, no habría/hubiera/hubiese ido.
> As for RAE is conecerned, I think I'n not mistaken if I say that they say that HABRÍA/HUBIERA is fine/right, for they sound similar, and HUBIESE is wrong.
> I AM MUCH MORE UNIVERSAL: HUBIERA/HUBIESE/HABRIA.
> No hubiese escrito esto si hubiera sabido que me ibais a pegar.
> By the way, Is it sunny over there today, Murciana-ita, or shall we change definitely the name?



No, please, you both don´t change your names: I don´t like ´capas´ and ´murcianita´  .

I´m not aware that the RAE has already accepted this, but if you say so, I believe you 100%.  I think it´s not a question of being ´universal´ but that I´d personally (and everyone in the place I was born and live in Spain) say ´habría´ and wouldn´t say ´hubiera/hubiese´ in both conditional clauses in Spanish. Could you please, Capitas, give us a RAE reference that shows this fact, please?

Un saludo.


----------



## capitas

blasita said:


> No, please, you both don´t change your names: I don´t like ´capas´ and ´murcianita´  .
> 
> I´m not aware that the RAE has already accepted this, but if you say so, I believe you 100%. I think it´s not a question of being ´universal´ but that I´d personally (and everyone in the place I was born and live in Spain) say ´habría´ and wouldn´t say ´hubiera/hubiese´ in both conditional clauses in Spanish. Could you please, Capitas, give us a RAE reference that shows this fact, please?
> 
> Un saludo.


Blasita, (¿Blasa?, Please, not blasa?.You make me do what I myself am not able to do: WORK!.
I was wrong: my universality was really right, even HUBIESE.
From DPD, uses of "si":
*b) *Si la condición se refiere al pasado, la prótasis va en pretérito pluscuamperfecto o antepretérito de subjuntivo y en la apódosis se emplea este mismo tiempo, preferentemente la forma en _-ra,_ aunque también se admite la forma en _-se:_ _Si hubiera/hubiese tenido dinero, me hubiera/hubiese comprado un coche;_ el condicional compuesto o antepospretérito: _Si hubieras/hubieses estudiado, habrías aprobado; _o el condicional simple o pospretérito: _Si hubiera/hubiese terminado los estudios, hoy tendría un trabajo mejor_. También en este caso debe evitarse el empleo en la prótasis del condicional compuesto o antepospretérito, que se da, como ya se ha indicado antes (→</SPAN> a), entre hablantes de algunas zonas de América y del norte de España: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_Si lo habría sabido, te lo hubiera dicho_.


----------



## blasita

Gracias por la referencia, capitas . Ah! Por favor, no blasa, que me suena fatal ... .

Como ya dije antes, yo sabía que se dice así en muchas partes, pero no estaba segura de su inclusión en la RAE. De todas formas, insisto, en mi zona decir dos ´hubieras/hubieses´ en una oración condicional de este tipo no sonaría en general muy ´culto´, quizás informal, pero repito, que entiendo que se dice y está aceptado .

Saludos.


----------



## aztlaniano

sound shift said:


> "If they had told me beforehand/earlier, I wouldn't have done it."


También:
*Had they* told me beforehand/earlier, I wouldn't have done it.



murciana said:


> I agree with princecita and blasita


And I agree with murciana, princecita and blasita ... but, in the interest of full disclosure, I should add that the Real Academia Española, in its infinite tolerance of slip-shod Spanish, actually condones the "si hubiera/hubiese X, hubiera/hubiese Y" construction, as an alternative to the correct version, which is: "si hubiera/hubiese X, *habría* Y" (or "habría Y, si hubiera/hubiese X".)
The RAE's argument is that so many Spaniards (and some other Spanish speakers) commit this error, it should not be considered an error.


----------



## capitas

aztlaniano said:


> También:
> *Had they* told me beforehand/earlier, I wouldn't have done it.
> 
> 
> And I agree with murciana, princecita and blasita ... but, in the interest of full disclosure, I should add that the Real Academia Española, in its infinite tolerance of slip-shod Spanish, actually condones the "si hubiera/hubiese X, hubiera/hubiese Y" construction, as an alternative to the correct version, which is: "si hubiera/hubiese X, *habría* Y" (or "habría Y, si hubiera/hubiese X".)
> The RAE's argument is that so many Spaniards (and some other Spanish speakers) commit this error, it should not be considered an error.


Thank you, Aztlantiano. I love your argument/point: 
Languages do not develop through times: errors make them change!.
 It is not only an irony. It is somehow true.
On the other hand, we do not speak Spanish, but loads of Latin mistakes!!


----------



## murciana

Aztlaniano, great comment 
 
I am of the opinion that if I have to learn something for the first time (_ahem ahem_…obvious), I prefer to learn the “correct” form. I quite understand the RAE admits errors which are commonly made by us speakers as no error, but if I am allowed the comparison and with all due respect, I prefer to be taught _croqueta_ rather than _cocreta_.
 
capitas, hoytampocohacesol, me estoy empezando a mosquear with you


----------



## secondchances???

Hi, i would like to know how to say this:

Si me hubieran dicho antes, no lo hubiera hecho

i know i have to show you if i already tried to translate it myself, but i have no idea, so i really apreciate your help.

He podido leer cada uno de los comentarios ; Y; lamentable o no, ninguno hace mención al uso de la "i" como "I" por decir YO en Ingles. Si se trata de aprender, no creo que sea la mejor forma , hagamoslo por la gente que quiere aprender el buen uso de la gramatica. si tengo algún error sientanse libres en corregir.


----------



## AltimusOn

Hola, lamento no haber leido sus comentarios antes; efectivamente como algunos de ustedes dicen, si esta bien pregunta, yo soy de Mexico y suena perfectamente, muchos utilizamos esa pregunta en distintas situaciones; mas sin embargo no utilizamos el "hubiesen" (o por lo menos no me ha tocado escucharlo)... tambien estoy deacuerdo en que la RAE ha hecho cambios, antes yo no sabia que "Oscuro" estaba bien escrito/dicho pues "Obscuro" es la forma adecuada, mas sin embargo la RAE ya la acepto, en fin la RAE ha hecho muchos cambios.

Gracias a todos por su ayuda!!


----------



## aztlaniano

secondchances??? said:


> Hi, *I* would like to know how to say this:
> 
> Si me hubieran dicho antes, no lo hubiera hecho
> 
> *I* know *I* have to show you if *I *already tried to translate it myself, but *I* have no idea, so *I* really a*p*preciate your help.
> 
> He podido leer cada uno de los comentarios ; Y; lamentable o no, ninguno hace mención al uso de la "i" como "I" por decir YO en *i*ngl*é*s. Si se trata de aprender, no creo que sea la mejor forma , hag*á*moslo por la gente que quiere aprender el buen uso de la gram*á*tica. Si tengo algún error si*é*ntanse libres en corregir.


?
La traducción está en las entradas #2 y #13:
_If they had told me earlier, I would not have done it._
o
_Had they told me earlier, I would not have done it._
Para escribir "yo" en inglés se usa la letra *I* en mayúscula, siempre, always, toujours, immer, sin falta, imprescindiblemente.
El hecho de que hoy día hay gente inculta, o que se cree graciosa, que pone la "i" en mínuscula en sus mensajes de texto o 'chats' no significa que sea correcto, porque NO LO ES.

Por cierto, en inglés se escribe "English" (o "Spanish") con mayúscula, pero en español se escribe "inglés" (o "español") con minúscula.


----------



## blasita

> Aztlaniano, great comment.
> 
> I am of the opinion that if I have to learn something for the first time (ahem ahem…obvious), I prefer to learn the “correct” form. I quite understand the RAE admits errors which are commonly made by us speakers as no error, but if I am allowed the comparison and with all due respect, I prefer to be taught croqueta rather than cocreta..



I completely agree: Aztlaniano´s comment is great. I would not have been able to put it in a better way.

And I also agree with murciana that if you are learning a language, you should take the correct version first, of course bearing in mind that the other one is fully accepted by the RAE, and by some speakers (but not all).

Gracias, AltimusOn, todo esto ha derivado en una discusión muy interesante. Aparte de lo que ya te ha dicho Aztlaniano, yo quería decirte que deberías poner acentos (post #17); por si te sirve de ayuda te digo que aquí te dicen como ponerlos si tu teclado no los tiene: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1745824.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## gregohp

Eo!

Sí, como bien explica Aztlaniano, la RAE acepta ya hubiese/hubiese y formas similares, aunque yo sigo prefiriendo el hubiese/habría...

¡Con la RAE hemos topado! 

("Uy", mejor no hablo de sus últimas "hazañas", no vaya a ser que me manden a Catar )


----------



## capitas

So, as far as you (nearly all of you) are concerned, "habría" is the ¿correct? form (because it is the original?, it is the widest used?, because it is YOUR preference?. because it is so in English?). Could you really tell me why it is the "correct"form?.
Most of the times I don't like what RAE says (of course this is not the case), but it is a very good instrument (I think indispensable) for the language's health, to make us agree with what is wrong/right or at least what is accepted/ not accepted.
Is Obscuro wrong because nearly all of you say Oscuro?(obscuro is the orininal word!)
Is "Se le ve bien a ella" wrong? It is the orininal form: dative form in Latin for accusative use.
I don't quite disagree with what you say, but please don't name as "incorrect" or "no correct" only because you don't use/like it, furthermore if it is accepted by those red devils of RAE.
And I also agree with Hoyseguroquesíquehacesol, that the preferred option must be first taught to learners, and then they have to know another used/accepted/correct options, and even INCORRECT options that they could find in their way through life ( I still remember my dissapointment when I was a child and I could not answer a question: ¿Cuál es la forma correcta de decir "Los libros no cogen en la caja?, and I couldn't because I didn't know what it meant!)
You can teach "forma de ser", but please don't you say that idiosincrasia is incorrect because so few people uses it (Oh, even RAE accepts it).


----------



## blasita

> I don't quite disagree with what you say, but please don't name as "incorrect" or "no correct" only because you don't use/like it, furthermore if it is accepted by those red devils of RAE.
> And I also agree with Hoyseguroquesíquehacesol, that the preferred option must be first taught to learners, and then they have to know another used/accepted/correct options, and even INCORRECT options that they could find in their way through life ( I still remember my dissapointment when I was a child and I could not answer a question: ¿Cuál es la forma correcta de decir "Los libros no cogen en la caja?, and I couldn't because I didn't know what it meant!)
> You can teach "forma de ser", but please don't you say that idiosincrasia is incorrect because so few people uses it (Oh, even RAE accepts it).



Unlike others, I am the one who has always thought that what people say is, at the end of the day, what counts.

But! At the same time it´s not only one speaker (I)/a few who prefer/s ´habría´ in this conditional, though everything accepted by the RAE is obviously the correct thing to me . But I do have my opinion and use, so I think _respect_ is the word; as both structures are considered correct, respect to what the other people may regard as being _more correct/not so _because of personal use, regionalism, etc.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## capitas

blasita said:


> Unlike others, I am the one who has always thought that what people say is, at the end of the day, what counts.
> 
> But! At the same time it´s not only one speaker (I)/a few who prefer/s ´habría´ in this conditional, though everything accepted by the RAE is obviously the correct thing to me . But I do have my opinion and use, so I think _respect_ is the word; as both structures are considered correct, respect to what the other people may regard as being _more correct/not so _because of personal use, regionalism, etc.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


In the end, I will have no option but to agree. 
 We will respect to what other people may regard as being MORE CORRECT. Someone said it before: All animals are equal, but some are more equal than others (Maybe it was words/correct instead of animals/equal?. I don't remember). 
From now on, shal we put to the vote if something is more or less correct?
As I said before, we have RAE, and everyone is free to like what it says, or even to accept it or not.
In the end ,it is always the same: si hubiera/hubiese, habría/hubiera/hubiese: All of them accepted/correct. You may like them or not, but you can't (you shouldn't) say that some ar INCORRECT ( or more or less correct).
I'd like to know the origin of the five possibilities: Anyone knows the ethimology?


----------



## blasita

> In the end ,it is always the same: si hubiera/hubiese, habría/hubiera/hubiese: All of them accepted/correct. You may like them or not, but you can't (you shouldn't) say that some ar INCORRECT ( or more or less correct).
> I'd like to know the origin of the five possibilities: Anyone knows the ethimology?



I´d personally insisted on it; it´s not that I like it more but that I´m aware that many speakers preferably use it (though I do respect the others who don´t) .

Do you mean the e*ty*mology of ...?  Sorry, maybe it´s just a joke, but I don´t understand what your question is .


----------



## Lurrezko

La construcción con doble subjuntivo es habitual en mi zona, e intercambiable con la de condicional. Por lo demás, la RAE acepta la primera no por condescendencia, a mi juicio, sino por ser una construcción antiquísima y con el suficiente pedigrí. Ya aparece en El Quijote, sin ir más lejos.

Saludos a todos


----------



## blasita

> La construcción con doble subjuntivo es habitual en mi zona, e intercambiable con la de condicional. Por lo demás, la RAE acepta la primera no por condescendencia, a mi juicio, sino por ser una construcción antiquísima y con el suficiente pedigrí. Ya aparece en El Quijote, sin ir más lejos.
> 
> Saludos a todos



Gracias, Lurrezko por tu interesante aporte .  Tienes toda la razón.

De hecho, yo, personalmente, nunca he dicho que la RAE lo hubiera aceptado por condescendencia, sino porque se dice de manera informal y en algunos lugares más que otros. Pero insisto, yo creo que ya sabéis que yo siempre he respetado y respeto las diferentes maneras de decir lo mismo, siempre, aunque desearía a veces que todos lo demás (no estoy hablando de nadie en particular aquí) pensaran de la misma forma.

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

blasita said:


> Gracias, Lurrezko por tu interesante aporte .  Tienes toda la razón.
> 
> De hecho, yo, personalmente, nunca he dicho que la RAE lo hubiera aceptado por condescendencia, sino porque se dice de manera informal y en algunos lugares más que otros. Pero insisto, yo creo que ya sabéis que yo siempre he respetado y respeto las diferentes maneras de decir lo mismo, siempre, aunque desearía a veces que todos lo demás (no estoy hablando de nadie en particular aquí) pensaran de la misma forma.
> 
> Saludos.



Esta construcción es un tema recurrente en el foro. No se parece a las construcciones habituales de nuestras lenguas vecinas (con lo que los no nativos siempre recelan), y es menos frecuente en Latinoamérica que en España, por lo que he ido viendo. De modo que siempre hay que estar defendiendo su legitimidad, avalada por la RAE. En cualquier caso, no es una construcción que la RAE aprobara la semana pasada para dar cobijo a quienes la usan, y desde luego en mi zona (y supongo que en otras) el uso de una u otra no implica en absoluto bajo nivel cultural, registro coloquial ni desconocimiento del idioma.

Saludos


----------



## murciana

Capitas, ¡qué remordimientos me están entrando…! 
A partir de ahora intentaré no usar las palabras _correcto_ e _incorrecto_ tan arbitrariamente, porque es verdad que hay casos en los que depende de la zona o de otras muchas variables.
Pero sigo pensando que hay cosas correctas e incorrectas, tanto en el lenguaje como en otros campos de la vida, y en mi opinión que no hay que bajar el listón… sino intentar subirlo.
Hoysiguenubladoyloqueterondarémorena! 
Un abrazo capitas  ... y no te mosquees


----------



## blasita

> Esta construcción es un tema recurrente en el foro. No se parece a las construcciones habituales de nuestras lenguas vecinas (con lo que los no nativos siempre recelan), y es menos frecuente es Latinoamérica que en España, por lo que he ido viendo. De modo que siempre hay que estar defendiendo su legitimidad, avalada por la RAE. En cualquier caso, no es una construcción que la RAE aprobara la semana pasada para dar cobijo a quienes la usan, y desde luego en mi zona (y supongo que en otras) el uso de una u otra no implica en absoluto bajo nivel cultural, registro coloquial ni desconocimiento del idioma.



De acuerdo, Lurrezko .

Quería disculparme, por si fuera necesario, por lo que dije acerca de que si alguien lo dijera en la zona en la que vivo sería considerado no muy culto.  Pido perdón por si acaso (aunque desde luego creo que estaba claro que no quería insultar a nadie, esto yo nunca lo hago porque no es mi manera de ver la vida) , pero sólo estaba constatando una realidad.  Lo acabo de comprobar (me van a echar del trabajo como siga así ...) con nativos y no tan nativos; les he hecho decir la misma oración con ´hubiera/hubiese y habría´.  El hecho es que ´habría´ ha sido acogido con mucha mejor actitud y entendimiento que la otra opción.

Sois geniales (y lo malo es que lo sabéis ).  Un saludo a todos.


----------



## capitas

blasita said:


> I completely agree: Aztlaniano´s comment is great. I would not have been able to put it in a better way.
> 
> And I also agree with murciana that if you are learning a language, you should take the *correct *version first, of course bearing in mind that the other one is fully accepted by the RAE, and by some speakers (but not all).
> 
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


You said it, not me.



blasita said:


> Do you mean the e*ty*mology of ...? Sorry, maybe it´s just a joke, but I don´t understand what your question is .


Sorry for my mistake (one more h than needed):
Etymology: an account of the origin and the developing in meaning of a word (or phrase).
My joke was that Ï wanted to know the origin and developing of the words/construction.
So sorru if I wasn't clear enough.



Lurrezko oinak said:


> La construcción con doble subjuntivo es habitual en mi zona, e intercambiable con la de condicional. Por lo demás, la RAE acepta la primera no por condescendencia, a mi juicio, sino por ser una construcción antiquísima y con el suficiente pedigrí. Ya aparece en El Quijote, sin ir más lejos.
> 
> Saludos a todos


Gracias, Lurrezco. Sabía que no era un invento moderno, pero no sabía donde buscarlo; creo que le quijote le da suficiente pedigrí
That double subjunctive is widely used in Català-Valenciá; do you know if it has something to do with Spanish use?


----------



## blasita

> Originally Posted by blasita
> I completely agree: Aztlaniano´s comment is great. I would not have been able to put it in a better way.
> 
> And I also agree with murciana that if you are learning a language, you should take the correct version first, of course bearing in mind that the other one is fully accepted by the RAE, and by some speakers (but not all).
> 
> 
> Un saludo a todos.
> You said it, not me. *Excuse me, I don´t understand this comment of yours.*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by blasita
> Do you mean the etymology of ...? Sorry, maybe it´s just a joke, but I don´t understand what your question is .
> Sorry for my mistake (one more h than needed):
> Etymology: an account of the origin and the developing in meaning of a word (or phrase).
> My joke was that Ï wanted to know the origin and developing of the words/construction.
> So sorru if I wasn't clear enough. *I´ve told you many times, Capitas. Don´t be sorry for this; we´re all learning: I actually don´t correct your few mistakes in English (whenever I noticed them) because it´s been clear to me you don´t want to be corrected by non-native speakers, and I do respect so, but this time, I had to, sorry .*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Lurrezko oinak
> La construcción con doble subjuntivo es habitual en mi zona, e intercambiable con la de condicional. Por lo demás, la RAE acepta la primera no por condescendencia, a mi juicio, sino por ser una construcción antiquísima y con el suficiente pedigrí. Ya aparece en El Quijote, sin ir más lejos.
> 
> Saludos a todos
> Gracias, Lurrezco. Sabía que no era un invento moderno, pero no sabía donde buscarlo; creo que le quijote le da suficiente pedigrí
> That double subjunctive is widely used in Català-Valenciá; do you know if it has something to do with Spanish use? *Estaba hablando sólo sobre el español que se habla actualmente, no hace mucho tiempo.  Aunque, lo digo de corazón, me ha encantado saber que esta estructura ya se usaba en tiempos del Quijote, gracias Lurrezco. *
> __________________
> "Sólo sé que no sé nada". Me and Sócrates.So please, teach me and CORRECT ME.


----------



## Lurrezko

capitas said:


> That double subjunctive is widely used in Català-Valenciá; do you know if it has something to do with Spanish use?



No creo que sea influencia catalana, francamente. En otros hilos que trataban el tema, foreros de otras partes de España, además de uruguayos, colombianos, etc. aseguraban que la sentían natural.

Saludos


----------



## Wandering JJ

Satisfying to note that 2 days and 14 posts later, the Spanish contingent  Blasita, Murciana & Capitas) finally agrees with what the Brit said!


----------



## capitas

Wandering JJ said:


> Satisfying to note that 2 days and 14 posts later, the Spanish contingent Blasita, Murciana & Capitas) finally agrees with what the Brit said!


The Brit was right!
Sometimes man enjoys making simple things so complicated......
 But don't worry. Only being right is boring, and we have to play!
Wondeful Forum!!


----------



## blasita

> Satisfying to note that 2 days and 14 posts later, the Spanish contingent Blasita, Murciana & Capitas) finally agrees with what the Brit said!



Because it was a wise comment .  But actually everyone had agreed from the very beginning; just different use by different speakers .

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## cbrena

En inglés quedó claro desde el principio:

If they had told me beforehand/earlier, I wouldn't have done it.
Had they told me beforehand/earlier, I wouldn't have done it.

En español parece que ambas formas verbales aceptadas, pero por favor, díganme que alguien más necesita ese* lo*, que nadie en 34 posts echó de menos. 
Si me *lo* hubieran dicho antes, no lo hubiera hecho.
Si me *lo* hubieran dicho antes, no lo habría hecho.


----------



## murciana

cbrena said:


> pero por favor, díganme que alguien más necesita ese* lo*, que nadie en 34 posts echó de menos.


 
¡Qué bueno! 
Pues claro que nos hemos dado cuenta, desde el primer segundo, pero no queríamos echar más leña al fuego


----------



## blasita

Hola cbrena y murciana.

De hecho yo en mi post #6 ya lo había incluido.

Un saludo.


----------



## capitas

cbrena said:


> En inglés quedó claro desde el principio:
> 
> If they had told me beforehand/earlier, I wouldn't have done it.
> Had they told me beforehand/earlier, I wouldn't have done it.
> 
> En español parece que ambas formas verbales aceptadas, pero por favor, díganme que alguien más necesita ese* lo*, que nadie en 34 posts echó de menos.
> Si me *lo* hubieran dicho antes, no lo hubiera hecho.
> Si me *lo* hubieran dicho antes, no lo habría hecho.


I, at least, didn´t. When war comes in...!
I need lo with habría/hubiera/hubiese, but lo/algo with hubiera hubiese:
Si me lo hubieras dicho/si me hubieras dicho algo/alguna cosa, no lo hubiera/habría/hubiese hecho.


----------



## blasita

> I, at least, didn´t. When war comes in...!
> I need lo with habría/hubiera/hubiese, but lo/algo with hubiera hubiese:
> Si me lo hubieras dicho/si me hubieras dicho algo/alguna cosa, no lo hubiera/habría/hubiese hecho.


 
_



Si me lo hubieran/hubiesen dicho antes, no lo habría hecho.

Click to expand...

_Esto es lo que yo escribí hace ya bastantes posts. Yo creo que no hay guerra ninguna, al menos por parte de los demás foreros (incluido yo). Creo que todo está claro, y que todos habíamos y hemos aceptado que ambas formas son correctas(hubiera/hubiese y habría), aunque se debería respetar la preferencia individual/regional, y la opinión de todos los foreros .

Y, como todo (espero) está claro, ¡me voy a trabajar! Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Peterdg

Como Lurrezco, tampoco creo que sea influencia del catalán. Marta Rivera de la Cruz, autora madrileña, utiliza casi sistemáticamente la forma en -se en la apódosis. También Cela, en la Colmena, utiliza la forma en -se de vez en cuando en este contexto aunque es posible que esté citando a un ciudadano; no me acuerdo.

En cuanto a la opinión de la RAE: en el DPD todavía mencionan que se prefieren las formas en -ría y en -ra en la apódisis (pero se admite la forma en -se). En la NGLE (edición manual) ya no hablan de preferencia alguna y tratan las tres formas de manera completamente equivalente.


----------



## capitas

Peterdg said:


> Como Lurrezco, tampoco creo que sea influencia del catalán. Marta Rivera de la Cruz, autora madrileña, utiliza casi sistemáticamente la forma en -se en la apódosis. También Cela, en la Colmena, utiliza la forma en -se de vez en cuando en este contexto aunque es posible que esté citando a un ciudadano; no me acuerdo.
> 
> En cuanto a la opinión de la RAE: en el DPD todavía mencionan que se prefieren las formas en -ría y en -ra en la apódisis (pero se admite la forma en -se). En la NGLE (edición manual) ya no hablan de preferencia alguna y tratan las tres formas de manera completamente equivalente.


 Thank you Lurrezco and Peterdg. One notices knowledge immediately it apperars!


----------



## blasita

> Como Lurrezco, tampoco creo que sea influencia del catalán. Marta Rivera de la Cruz, autora madrileña, utiliza casi sistemáticamente la forma en -se en la apódosis. También Cela, en la Colmena, utiliza la forma en -se de vez en cuando en este contexto aunque es posible que esté citando a un ciudadano; no me acuerdo.
> En cuanto a la opinión de la RAE: en el DPD todavía mencionan que se prefieren las formas en -ría y en -ra en la apódisis (pero se admite la forma en -se). En la NGLE (edición manual) ya no hablan de preferencia alguna y tratan las tres formas de manera completamente equivalente.


 
Muchísimas gracias, Peterdg y Lurrezco, gracias por compartir vuestros vastos conocimientos, para mí (y yo soy sincera) es un placer aprender de vosotros cada día . 

Saludos.


----------

